# Bosal Muffler



## NFL Blitz (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi guys - New to the board, excited to find a place to share and obtain info.

Looking to replace my stock 01 Nissan Maxima SE muffler with a Bosal performance muffler. 

Any experiences with Bosal, likes / dislikes? Ansa is the other brand I was looking at. 

Both are around $100 shipped online.

Thanks in advance,

Blitz


----------

